# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  بهترین محیط برای نوشتن برنامه های جاوا؟؟؟

## H_T_O_A

دوستان عزیز. میخواستم بدونم اگه کسی بخواد برنامه ی تحت وب و یا اپلیکیشن بنویسه با زبان جاوا بهتر IDE برای این کار چیه. مثلا برای C#‎.net محیط ویژوال استدیو رو پیشنهاد میکنند. یا دیریم ویور برای کدهای PHP , Html حالا نرم افزار ویژوالی آبجکتی برای نوشتن کدها و برنامه های جاوا چیه؟؟؟
ببشخید اگه سوالم مبتدیانه بود
منتظرتونم

----------


## M0TR!X

بيشتر نت بينس استفاده ميكنن .البته جاوا رو با notepad  هم ميشه نوشت.

براي مبتدي ها نت بينس .

----------


## spiderman200700

من خودم با NetBeans کار میکنم و توش همه کاری هم میشه انجام داد و واقعا عالیه. ولی eclips به نظرم حرفه ای تره و پلاگین های مختلف زیادی برای کارهای مختلفی براش وجود داره.

----------


## H_T_O_A

با تشکر از شما اعلام می‌داریم که خیلی مبتدی تر از اون چیزی که شما فکر می‌کنیم هستیم ما
خب این نرم افزار eclips رو از کجا دانلود کنم؟ یعنی کدوم ورژنش رو بگیرم. رفتم توی سایت eclips دیدم یه عالمه لینک دانلود هست که براتون میذارم.
کدومشو بگیرم؟؟؟
Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers
Eclipse Classic 3.7.2
Eclipse IDE for Java Developers
Eclipse IDE for C/C++‎ Developers (includes Incubating components)
Eclipse Modeling Tools
Eclipse IDE for JavaScript Web Developers

و چند لینک دیگه. کدومشون کامل تره؟؟؟

----------


## spiderman200700

به نظر من شما که تازه میخوای جاوا کار کنی، بهتره Eclipse IDE for Java Developers رو انتخاب کنی.
بعدش به مرور میتونی ابزار های مورد نیازت رو خودت پیدا کنی.

----------


## ناصرقلی

intellij Idea را فراموش نکنید. ابزار بسیار خوبی است! در حد اکلیپس و در برخی موارد حتی بهتر

----------


## spiderman200700

با نظر آقای ناصر قلی موافقم . intellij Idea بعضی وقتا رفتارای عجیبی نشون میده که توی هیچ کدوم از IDE ها وجود نداره و  واقعا کمک میکنه که خیلی سریعتر کارا انجام بشه. ولی خب به نظر من NeatBeans و Eclipse برای برنامه های دسکتاب بهترین گزینه ها هستن.

----------

